# New and need help please...



## jainee (Aug 30, 2010)

Hello,

Would anyone be able to refer me to a reputable maltese breeder in or around the Chicago, IL area?
I am looking to spoil a maltese baby and am not looking to breed or show.
I am also willng to drive a few hours to nearby states as well!

Any help and personal experiences would be much appreciated!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The American Maltese Association's breeder list is the best place to start. The breeders on that list can refer you to other breeders if they don't have what you are looking for.

American Maltese Association


----------



## jainee (Aug 30, 2010)

Thank you for your response!

I've actually been to this website and emailed the individuals listed in Illinois.
Hopefully I'll get a response soon.

In the meantime, if anyone in here has gotten a maltese anywhere in or near the Chicago, Il area (within 4-5 hours driving time) ... I'd love to hear about your experiences with your breeders! :ThankYou:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Hi!
this might be a good thread for you to look at, if you haven't already.
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/56-breeders/90439-where-did-your-dog-come.html


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Crystal's little Callie came from a breeder in the far western suburbs - you might want to touch base with Crystal and get her opinions. http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/105744-somebodys-sleeping-my-bed.html

Where in the Chicago area are you?


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Ditto the suggestion to go to American Maltese Association website for breeders near you. Barb Cuttell is AMA member (for many years )from northern Iowa area and has a beautiful Maltese right now ready for a home. (extra double dose cute) There are some AMA members near Chicago area also and Minneapolis area.


----------

